# Insurance tricks?



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay so I need to dust off the GTR after being tucked up for winter. However I am about to send her off to the tuners with several thousand pounds worth of parts in the boot to be fitted and so therefore the power and spec will change pretty much instantly.

Currently it's got 400 Bhp standard HKS blah blah stage 1 stuff. And all I'll need is a days insurance to run it to the tuners then in 3 weeks I'll need a whole new policy, I'm also thinking of sticking my new number plate on it too. 

So, do I get insurance and cancel within the 14 day period (taking the mick?) or is this something insurance companies can handle easily?

What do others out there do?

TIA 

Jules


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

I think A Plan do 1-30 days temporary insurance to suit you..


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

yep a-plan do temporary insruance


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

day insure?


----------



## davej (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm guessing you run another car aswell as your GTR, why not add it to your usual policy just for the day.. admiral used to be able to do that for me when I used to have my rally car, just to get it to and from the event..


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

My other car is on a special classic car policy that isn't very flexible. Going to see if Sky do this temp stuff, if not I'll call A-Plan as it was insured with them last year.

Will wait and see what the cost of this temporary insurance is......


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

A-Plan temp department said they couldn't find an insurance group for that car and so can't insure it temporarily!

Phoned Sky about a full policy and they said that after the engine rebuild the cost of like for like parts on top of the car price was too much for them. :runaway:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

One problem i found with most companys offering temporary insurance was they all had a grouping cut off ie nothing over 18 or 19 so with the gtr being 20 i was bang out of luck.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

psst said:


> So, do I get insurance and cancel within the 14 day period (taking the mick?) or is this something insurance companies can handle easily?


I wouldn't worry about taking the mick, as long as its legal then your covered. Do whatever is cheapest.

I have cancelled within 14 days before, you just get charged for however many days you have used which will often work out much cheaper than 1 day insurance.


----------

